# Audi A3 - Windows Up via Remote Control (Comfort Windows)



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Most of the common tweaks for the 2010 VW Mk6 Jetta / Golf platform and the Audi A3 and are listed in the VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks thread. 

We have received feedback from several members regarding the 2010 A3 model. After changing the Adaptation Channel 6, change the value to 1 (On) and Saving, it may be necessary to activate this using the dash menu and selecting: 

- Display Type 
- Set 
- Windows 
- Convenience 
- Automatic 

These pictures were sent from one of our customers and should help explain the process: 

Display Type 
Set Menu 
Set, scrolling 
Set, scrolling 
Set, scrolling 
Windows 
Convenience  
Automatic 

If anyone has additional comments or suggestions, I'll gladly take them since I don't have a A3 to test this on. The info. in this post it based on feedback we have received.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana,

I get many messages about not able to change anything to a Audi A3 2010 over here in the netherlands. People can change settings, but after saving, the settings magicaly change back to the previous settings. Are A3 2010 models for Europe different than the models for the US or are people just doing things wrong??

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

Where would I change adaptation channel 6 within vcds?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

[Select] 
[09-Cent. Electric] 
[Adaptation - 10] 

Then you'll be at a screen which looks like this: 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/adaptation_screen.html 

-Uwe-


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

Uwe said:


> [Select]
> [09-Cent. Electric]
> [Adaptation - 10]
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll try it out tomorrow!


----------



## barvel (Jul 10, 2010)

*So?*

Did it work?
This is the ONLY mod I want right now.


----------



## flyingbee (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes，it works！


----------



## MikeC86 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it possible to do anything like this on older models? I have a 99 A3.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

MikeC86 said:


> Is it possible to do anything like this on older models? I have a 99 A3.


 I don't think so, but we didn't have the (8L) A3 model in the US. Post the Auto-Scan in a new thread if you want us to see what it's made of.


----------



## barvel (Jul 10, 2010)

*The Only Mod I need/Want*



flyingbee said:


> Yes，it works！


OK, so who in SoCal, IE has a Vag and is willing to give me a hand?

Thanks


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

adjego said:


> I get many messages about not able to change anything to a Audi A3 2010 over here in the netherlands. People can change settings, but after saving, the settings magicaly change back to the previous settings. Are A3 2010 models for Europe different than the models for the US or are people just doing things wrong??


Any news on this? Had the same problem with an A3 yesterday...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

My1stIbi said:


> Any news on this? Had the same problem with an A3 yesterday...


Most of the Golf BCM / 09 module tweaks here apply, but the other modules (Instruments and HVAC) aren't applicable:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...Electronics_.2F_Body_Control_Module_.28BCM.29

Which tweaks were you having a problem with? You may try the factory defaults, mentioned under comfort turns above, but I don't think the Audi DIS has that option.

Post up the scan if you have one saved.


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Dana,

my apologies for my not so elaborate question...

I tried to enable the Windows control via remote through 09-Cent.Elec. -> Adaptation - CH6. I could set this to 1 (was 0 (zero)) but when I recalled the setting it was 0 again?! Ergo no Window control via the remote.
Tried this with both 10.6.4 and 11.3. Same result.
Other settings, i.e. coding in 09-Cent. Elec., did stick though.

The car in question is an Audi A3 S-Edtion from May 2010, build for the Dutch market I presume.

Just noticed BTW that the module summary in the log says "46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000" while this module doesn't show up in the detailed list below nor did it in the available modules screen in VCDS?! I didn't check the module list in the gateway yesterday...


```
Friday,24,June,2011,23:13:15:47062
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 61 62 72
          77

VIN: WAUZZZ8P1AAxxyyzz   Mileage: 50870km/31609miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAX)       Labels: 03C-906-016-CAX.clb
   Part No SW: 03C 906 016 S    HW: 03C 906 016 S
   Component: MED17.5.5       G01 5889  
   Revision: L5H09---    Serial number: AUX7Z0INFNU0KE
   Coding: 0000072
   Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
   VCID: 2F67E02CC78D

1 Fault Found:
000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached 
               P0299 - 000 -  -  - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Mileage: 50861 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.06.24
                    Time: 21:04:50

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 4810 /min
                    Load: 87.8 %
                    Speed: 178.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 91.0°C
                    Temperature: 35.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ    HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H30 0107  
   Revision: 00H30001    
   Coding: 11424012092200FC881302E6901D0050380800
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 7AF101784C4F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 BK    HW: 8P0 820 043 BK
   Component: KlimavollautomatH09 0140  
   Revision: 000843      Serial number: 8P0820043BK   
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 76E915487857

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 A    HW: 8P0 907 063 A
   Component: BCM PQ35  M   105 0573  
   Revision: 00105 AJ    
   Coding: 06000ABFB0051AC0207040E00100895C477E2BAA205DD92AE4008F840041
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 3261E958D4BF

   Part No SW: 8P1 955 119 F    HW: 8P1 955 119 F
   Component: Wischer AU350  H10 0040 
   Coding: 00DD13

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 8P0-959-655-10.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 P    HW: 8P0 959 655 P
   Component: Airbag AU1042 H06 0160  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 003FB004HY53
   Coding: 30314238303830303035554A304C38503053
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Airba10AURB4 001001
   ROD: EV_Airba10AURB4.rod
   VCID: 4FA780ACA74D

   Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Serial number: 3572DRB40000A3B5419T

   Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Serial number: 3582DRB40000A3B0B0BX

   Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Serial number: 35128RB40000530AD44E

   Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Serial number: 35228RB4000052EE28F-

   Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Serial number: 35547RB4000052BD9E3.

   Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Serial number: 35647RB4000052BF926V

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K    HW: 8P0 953 549 K
   Component: J0527           H37 0070  
   Coding: 0004042
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 4689A5884837

   Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 920 932 D    HW: 8P0 920 932 D
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H03 0990  
   Revision: D0H03005    Serial number: 224NI005020787
   Coding: 0004108
   Shop #: WSC 00237 211 173608
   VCID: 356BD24425D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AF    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533  Gateway   H17 0231  
   Revision:   H17       Serial number: 1321J09C030115
   Coding: E9817F06500602042102
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 6BDF343C3315

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 920 932 D    HW: 8P0 920 932 D
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H03 0990  
   Revision: D0H03005    Serial number: AUX7Z0INFNU0KE
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 356BD24425D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation        Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 035 193 B    HW: 8P0 035 193 B
   Component: RNS-E PU EU     H03 0150  
   Revision: 0000005S    Serial number: AUZBZ7J6115399
   Coding: 0205755
   Shop #: WSC 00331 211 80745
   VCID: 2F67E02CC78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 959 801 N    HW: 8P0 959 801 N
   Component: Tuer-SG         H04 0100  
   Coding: 0131220
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 4689A5884837

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 232    3001  
   Revision: 00H17000    
   Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
   VCID: 3163E654D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System        Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 E    HW: 8P4 035 382 E
   Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH07 0180  
   Revision: 00006       Serial number: 92158954818101
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3669D54838D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 959 802 N    HW: 8P0 959 802 N
   Component: Tuer-SG         H04 0100  
   Coding: 0131220
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 4797A88C4F3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
   Part No: 8P3 907 357 A
   Component: Dynamische LWR  H01 0010  
   Revision: 00000001    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000013
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 3B7FC47C03F5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 035 193 B    HW: 8P0 035 193 B
   Component: RNS-E PU EU     H03 0150  
   Revision: 0000005S    Serial number: AUZBZ7J6115399
   Coding: 0205755
   Shop #: WSC 00331 211 80745
   VCID: 2F67E02CC78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840)       Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 534     HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: Batt.regelung H17 0231  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 1321J09C030115
   Coding: 03030864
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: E8D5CB30A2E3

   Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 C    HW: 1K0 915 181 A
   Component: J367-BDM  H07 0125 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P4 959 801 F    HW: 8P4 959 801 F
   Component: Tuer-SG         H04 0050  
   Coding: 0131216
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544
   VCID: 4281B998641F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P4 959 802 F    HW: 8P4 959 802 F
   Component: Tuer-SG         H04 0050  
   Coding: 0131216
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544
   VCID: 438FBC9C7B05

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone        Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 AA    HW: 8P0 862 335 S
   Component: FSE_256x BT     H38 0600  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 00000005149731
   Coding: 0011422
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 75EB12446551

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

You have to go into the Long Coding Helper and tick the box to allow the Windows to be controlled by Remote Control, in addition to the Adaptation channel change. That will fix it for you


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

I did find some comfort settings in the long coding for 09-Cent.Elect. Byte 4 or 5 if my memory serves me right. I'm pretty sure I ticked those after the Adaptation didn't stick the first time, but I'm not completely sure. Unfortunately I don't have the car at hand to double check 

Maybe Dana runs into something obvious, otherwise we'll (the car owner and I) have to re-check with the information at hand.
Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Also, make sure you're going into your MFD and changing the option for Convenience Open under the Windows menu to On.


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

@bmw511: you're spot on! Just got word from the car owner. He was able to enable the feature through the MFD.
Thanks again!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: Glad I could help!


----------



## TwentyTwelveSeeSee (May 16, 2012)

*VAGCOM Help*

http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/wave.gif Dana @ Ross-Tech,

I tried to PM you, but can't. I recently purchased a 2012 CC, and I saw online that there are a few things that you can add to it like Windows Down/Up Via Remote, Windows up if it rains and I'm sure a few other things. Would you be able to program these into my car for me? I live in Pittsburgh and have tried to contact a few people on the Forums for help. No such luck as of yet.

Thanks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

TwentyTwelveSeeSee said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/wave.gif Dana @ Ross-Tech,
> 
> I tried to PM you, but can't. I recently purchased a 2012 CC, and I saw online that there are a few things that you can add to it like Windows Down/Up Via Remote, Windows up if it rains and I'm sure a few other things. Would you be able to program these into my car for me? I live in Pittsburgh and have tried to contact a few people on the Forums for help. No such luck as of yet.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I noticed a VAG Tool Locator - Contact Message from the 15th that I just pulled out of my junk folder. I have a transmission job and some home projects going on but I'll reply and meet up with you at some point in the next few weeks.

Are you a Hillcrest VW customer by chance? I go there on weekends to visit every once in a while.


----------



## TwentyTwelveSeeSee (May 16, 2012)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed a VAG Tool Locator - Contact Message from the 15th that I just pulled out of my junk folder. I have a transmission job and some home projects going on but I'll reply and meet up with you at some point in the next few weeks.
> 
> Are you a Hillcrest VW customer by chance? I go there on weekends to visit every once in a while.


Dana @ Ross-Tech,

Awesome! Looking forward to the help! I am not a Hillcrest VW customer... I am a Billco VW customer (my experience was just ok so far with them). I live up near Cranberry. Def looking forward to hearing from you soon!


----------

